# 223 and Varget question



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Last night I loaded up a ladder test for my 223 with 50 Grain V Max and Varget.

I loaded 18 rounds starting at 24.0 grains and increasing in .2 grain increments until I got to 27.4 grains. When I got about halfway through the loading, I noticed the cases were REALLY full. The last few were damn near to the top of the neck. I tapped the side of the case slightly on the table (someone's suggestion) so the powder could settle a bit. Then seated the bullets.

Anyone else experience this? Is this normal to happen?

I have only used the following powders before....Win 760 Ball powder and H 335. Those powders are a much finer grain so I am used to those taking up less volume. This Varget looks like mouse **** so the density is quite different. I am new to reloading so just looking for some advice on this and I want to be safe. Thanks.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is pretty common. I have tapped many casings to get more powder in them. A drop tube really helps also. One thing I have started doing when dumping powder into the powder funnel is dump it in from the side so the kernels slide around the funnel before dumping into the casing. It looks like those coin charity things where the coin rolls on edge around and around until it falls into the hopper at the bottom of the funnel. When doing that I cannot really tap any more room in them maybe only one or two more kernels. I have only been shooting the heavier bullets in my 223 with stick powder. I like shooting where my accuracy is best but I do want some speed also. I am forced to cram as much powder in those little casings as I can. I have not been able to put a max load into a 223 casing. I really wonder how they say you can. I can get close but never a full charge.

Chuck Norris kills anyone that asks, "You want fries with that" because by now everyone should know that Chuck doesn't ever want fries with anything. Ever.


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

27.4 grs Varget is only 1/10th gr off max which is listed as a compressed load. So it will fill the neck, just as any any other powder load combination that is listed with a C. The only problem I have found with compressed loads is that over time, and sometimes just overnight, the powder will expand and push the bullet out, have had this happen even on bullets with a cannelure and roll crimp for hunting.

Swifty


----------

